

Ask HN: Where do you buy images for your blog posts? - webstartupper

There are quite a few sites like istockphoto and fotolia - but the cheapest images are about USD 2 each (and the ones I liked were USD 9). There are other sites like "Flickr's Creative Commons pool" - but I did not find really good pics here.<p>Where do you guys buy cheap (or free) pics for your blog posts?
======
struppi
I normally do not buy pictures for my blog posts, I try to shoot (or draw)
them myself. They are not perfect then, but that's OK for me.

When I need pictures for a presentation (a conference talk, ...) I buy those
at iStockPhoto. I always found the high quality images I was looking for
there, and the price is reasonable. Even though I need a lot of images for my
presentations - See an example here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiKvVO93YU8> (I shot some of the pictures
myself, but several are from iStockPhoto).

------
iambrakes
Most of the time I just use Flickr. I search for what I'm looking for, then
click the advanced search tab. Checking the "Only search within Creative
Commons-licensed content" limits the results to stuff that copyright owners
are willing to let you use. Most of the time you just need a simple
attribution with the image.

------
tomcam
I use all-free photos from these places

<http://morguefile.com/>

<http://www.photorack.net/>

<http://publicdomainclip-art.blogspot.com/>

(found at article: [http://webmarketingfree.com/free/royalty-free-photos-
top-3-f...](http://webmarketingfree.com/free/royalty-free-photos-top-3-free-
no-attribution-needed-sites/))

------
trienthusiast
I use shutterstock.com - with their cheaper plan it works out at 2$ per
picture up to 1000px wide which is usually great for blog posts. I like their
search too.

------
mainman
You can find lots of free stock images on www.sxc.hu.

------
hbien
<http://us.fotolia.com/> is a good place, cheaper than istockphoto but less
options also.

~~~
webstartupper
Yeah. Fotolia does have cheaper pictures - but hard to find the variety that
istockphoto has. Thanks.

